# Craftsman lt200 clicks a lot, but won't start



## JDFour (Jun 9, 2020)

Hi, new here. I have a kubota bx 24, but its my son that has the problem with his Craftsman lt2000 lawn tractor. It clicks but won't engage. He has a fairly new battery, has replaced the starter, solenoid, but still no start. He said it turned over several times then would stop. Now it is just clicking. He is going to have the starter switch tested. He said he checked the connection also. Any other ideas
Dan


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sure sounds like a grounding issue. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## JDFour (Jun 9, 2020)

Thank you for the welcome. It turned out to be a crimped wire. It must have broken some of the strands and wasn't supplying enough juice. My son found it and spliced it back together.
Dan


----------



## JDFour (Jun 9, 2020)

Well, it's happening again. Turns over twice real slow, but wont fire.


----------

